# My betta fish is very bloated with big belly



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Second time it happened I fed it peas he then acted fine back to self now same thing I have not over fed him hmmm...


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Second time it happened I fed it peas he then acted fine back to self now same thing I have not over fed him hmmm...


Could you maybe tell me the specs of his home? And maybe post a pic?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

He is in a bowl and I take good care of him his belly looks bloated and he is not able to swim much 

I can't post a pic cause it looks blurry


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> He is in a bowl and I take good care of him his belly looks bloated and he is not able to swim much
> 
> I can't post a pic cause it looks blurry


Alright, so, how much do you feed him typically? And do you just feed him betta food?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I get him betta food I feed him three pellets everyday once a day


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Yes I get him betta food I feed him three pellets everyday once a day


Hmm.. You'd think it'd be overfeeding, but I definitely don't think it is. Honestly I don't know what's wrong, but, I would advise to not feed him for a full 24 hours or maybe 30 hours.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know right? Heck no I won't feed him and I will do water change for him maybe that might help


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> I know right? Heck no I won't feed him and I will do water change for him maybe that might help


Yeah, definitely do a water change! And are his fins normal?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes he looks normal to me just bloated and stays on his side


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Yes he looks normal to me just bloated and stays on his side


Okay so yeah, I would just do a water change, not feed him for awhile. I wish him luck in recovering! :-D


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks! I hope what he has is not contagious! Cause they do share the same cup I put them in when doing water changes anyway to clean it?


----------

